# Movies of misery



## Ancalagon (Sep 16, 2019)

Having just watched the LoTRs movies again, it strikes me just how wonderful the elements of Tolkien’s actual story are so well represented. Yet, everything that was created for the movies that digress from Tolkien’s actual works are genuinely dreadful! There is no doubt in my mind that there is nothing about the movies that add to the original story, despite the efforts to recreate that which Tolkien actually wrote and was faithfully recreated. I genuinely hope Peter Jackson has no part in the new Amazon series.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 16, 2019)

Hey, another veteran TTFer back! Welcome home! Looks like your last post was before I joined -- I'm but a fledgling here, myself. I hope you'll stick around a little longer this time!

One thing that struck me, again and again, while reading the LOTR drafts, was how every change Tolkien made was an improvement.

Another thing that struck me, again and again, while watching the movies, was the impression that PJ read those same discarded drafts, and said "Ooh -- let's put that in!".


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 17, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> ... I genuinely hope Peter Jackson has no part in the new Amazon series.


Well, I don’t know, as things are developing with the Amazon series, things might get much worse.

I quoted a post from another site in the forum “Tolkien Media”, subforum “Amazon’s Lord of the Rings Series” in the only thread there, on 08 September 2019. It was about the scriptwriters that *have* been hired for the series, which seemed to worry the poster on that other site, and as the names or series mentioned just mean nothing to me, I asked the question “should we start worrying”.

CirdanLinweilin’s reply was short and to the point.

And I certainly wouldn’t be surprised that others could “top” PJ’s performance, looking at the direction films and TV have taken over the last decades. 🤮


----------



## ArwenStar (Sep 19, 2019)

Yep. The movies.... they don’t work!
As I said on another thread, they left out the taking of the Shire from Saruman


----------



## Heathertoes (Sep 27, 2019)

Ancalagon said:


> Having just watched the LoTRs movies again, it strikes me just how wonderful the elements of Tolkien’s actual story are so well represented. Yet, everything that was created for the movies that digress from Tolkien’s actual works are genuinely dreadful! There is no doubt in my mind that there is nothing about the movies that add to the original story, despite the efforts to recreate that which Tolkien actually wrote and was faithfully recreated. I genuinely hope Peter Jackson has no part in the new Amazon series.


I couldn't agree more. So much potential with the locations and the artists used. The cast was pretty good too.
But the storytelling....deary me. Someone needed to tell PJ that less is more and that Tolkien knew what he was doing and didn't need his stories 'improving'.



Heathertoes said:


> I couldn't agree more. So much potential with the locations and the artists used. The cast was pretty good too.
> But the storytelling....deary me. Someone needed to tell PJ that less is more and that Tolkien knew what he was doing and didn't need his stories 'improving'.


Sorry to reply to my own post, but this is my first visit in probably ten years and I've just noticed that my status thing is 'Still wants to punch PJ' so I obviously felt the same way back then!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 27, 2019)

Heathertoes said:


> I couldn't agree more. So much potential with the locations and the artists used. The cast was pretty good too.
> But the storytelling....deary me. Someone needed to tell PJ that less is more and that Tolkien knew what he was doing and didn't need his stories 'improving'.
> 
> 
> Sorry to reply to my own post, but this is my first visit in probably ten years and I've just noticed that my status thing is 'Still wants to punch PJ' so I obviously felt the same way back then!



Glad to have you back! I don't remember you (though I was here 10 years ago) but it's great to be seeing some veteran members returning recently!


----------



## Heathertoes (Sep 27, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Glad to have you back! I don't remember you (though I was here 10 years ago) but it's great to be seeing some veteran members returning recently!


I checked and apparently my last post was 2004! Little bit of a time out.


----------

